# How long to marinate jerky? Other questions?



## whitetaco02

My dad just got a new dehydrator from bass pro with 7 trays and wants me to start making a pile of deer jerky.

How long do you all usually marinate the meat?  i usually do it for around 6 hours.

Also, how had is it to make the beef sticks?  Like the slim jim type?  Any steps on this?

I can do the other stuff but the beef sticks are new to me.  I could also use some recipes for this too.

Thanks!


----------



## EMC-GUN

Overnight. Sometimes longer. Yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

i let mine marinate between 12-24 hours.  as far as the beef sticks, i bought one of those jerky cannons from cabelas that has all the attachments.  i havent tried it out yet but i bet it works just fine.

ok here is the link and im officially ticked off now...  i just got mine a few weeks ago for $50 and now its $30!!!  They ripped me off!!!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Jake Allen

I marinate at least 24 hours.
Then I use a R2D2 smoker and small pieces of apple wood.

.


----------



## Jayrod

I usually marinate mine from one to two days...but if you need to marinate it for a shorter length of time...what you can do to recapture the flavor, is to have a little side batch of marinate that you can brush on the strips of jerky after they have been dehydrating about an hour or so.

As for the beef strips...I don't know, I've wanted to try some in collagen casings, but can't find the casings small enough

Jayrod


----------



## jai bo

Check my post here:   TRY IT!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=173745&highlight=jerky


----------



## Swede

No marinade.  Dry spices only and let cure atleast 24 hours before smoking


----------

